# Trailers



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, I've got a new little Miss Psycho in the house and by the time spring rolls around again, she'll be ready for riding in a trailer. Anyone find a good trailer they'd care to recommend along with the pros and cons of the model?

Thanks.


----------



## 4MooreFitness (Aug 10, 2010)

a trailer for MTBing or just a normal trailer? I saw someone post a pic of a trailer with one wheel for MTBing. That was pretty neat but expensive. I think 2k. I have a trek doodle bug I scored off craigslist. Trek doesnt make trailers anymore but I have a few friends with Burley trailers and they love it.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

i tow my munchkin around in a Chariot CX-1...pricey, but worth it if you're gonna use it...

goes from trailer, to jogger, to hiker, to stroller....you can even pop on skis.....










here we're enjoying a ride on some smooth/wide ST in Santa Cruz...


----------



## 4MooreFitness (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks fun CHUM.

http://www.tout-terrain.de/2/products/trailer---kids-bikes/singletrailer/singletrailer.html

Link to that mtb trailer

and original thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=633343

http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/weehoo-i-go-child-trailer-review/


----------



## 4MooreFitness (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh and on Adams TAB you can attach a baby seat.

http://www.trail-a-bike.com/products/accessories/

Kinda neat since it can grow with your child. Our 5 year old is on the trail a bike and we're getting the back rest for our 3 year old and bumping the 5 year old to her own bike.


----------



## Lil Louie (Jul 26, 2010)

We have the Chariot Cougar 2. Wonderful, but bulky when packing for a trip. As Chum says... the Chariots are great, but expensive. If you are really into the recreation and are planning on using many of the attachments, i.e. stroller, trailer, ski, jog. It will be worth it in the long run. If you plan to use it just for biking and perhaps jogging, you may want to save the money and look for something a little more affordable.


----------



## cattledog04 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm going to buy the iGo trailer. I like the one wheel design and how it attaches to the seat post rather than the axle.
http://www.weehooinc.com/


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Last Friday I sold our 2009 Burley D’Lite ST. Bought it brand new for $599 (plus sales tax of course), and sold it for $450. Considering it had given us more than three-hundred (300) miles of trouble-free kid-carrying (paved roads as well as trails), I am satisfied we got our money back more or less when we sold it. Now, the kids are bigger, and a Surly Big Dummy with a PeaPod LT and an Add-A-Cycle have been ordered…


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

It would be more for paved trail type use...I've got a utility trailer I designed and built for hauling the "stuff" (up to rocker recliners so far) but we need something to haul the psycholet with. Mrs. Psycho is not as hardcore and is more of a road and path type....besides, our local mtb terrain is not really passenger trailer friendly.


----------



## RolledMeat (Jan 13, 2004)

We have a Trek GoBug Deluxe. My wife doesn't use it as a jogging stroller because it's too big. It's really a pain to set up and break down but the kids really like it and we have put a ton of miles on it. You have to have a specific skewer to hook it to the bike, so you really couldn't use it with a bolt-on rear wheel. I used a Burly at my in-law's house and was please with the simplicity of it. It mounts to any bike's rear triangle with a pretty cool mount. If I had to do it again, I'd probably get one of those instead of the Trek.


----------



## tribebabe (Mar 18, 2007)

I went w/ the chariot cougar. Awesome! With the additional infant sling I was able to get my boy on some smooth pavement @ 10 weeks w/ the bike and he was 2 days when I started walking/jogging. He used to just fall asleep in it but now that he's 31/2 months he loves to look around.
It's super easy to convert jogger to trailer and it folds up enough to put in the trunk of a small car


----------



## Traildawg (Aug 11, 2008)

We have the Chariot CX1 and love it !!!!!!!!!!! My kid is 7 months old and we take him on soft easy rides because of his age and he falls asleep every time. We are constantly asked by other trailer owners about the Chariot. Once you've seen the Chariot you'll know why it's the best.. we use the bike kit to go downtown and then switch it over to the stroller... try that with other trailers.. We also have the jogging kit but barley use it.. If you can afford the Chariot its worth every penny..


----------



## JAMarco1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Go with the Chariot! My kids love it!
Sorry about the picture quality.


----------



## wrenchmonkey (Jan 8, 2004)

Loving the Weehoo I-Go. Not the lightest option out there, but it has a super-simple mounting sytem and tracks well, even off road.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

I have the chariot CX2 and absolutely love it as well. I just took my son on a mountain bike ride where we lost the trail. We went over logs, etc. He loved it and the trailer took it in stride. I do think it's quite an expense though. I don't think it would have been worth it if I weren't planning on using the other attachments. It would really expensive for just a bike trailer. Right now my wife and I bike to six flags, and then turn it into a stroller to walk around the park. I plan to use the ski attachment in the winter. I also run with it. I'm not sure about the hiking option yet, but seeing how it handled the off road while on the bike. I think it may be nice for that as well.

Chris


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

My $40 Craigslist find has been worth every single penny over the last 3 years. Solid, real wheels/tires, one child is already too big for it! That is ok, as he rides the trail-a-bike and I hookup the trailer to that.
I'd recommend saving yourself some money, grab something used and give it a good once over, just like you do with any equipment. It isn't like people hold on to these things for more than 4ish years.


----------



## T_Lundell (Feb 23, 2007)

If you have the money, go with the Chariot. We have had our Cougar 2 for about 4 years now. We have pulled the kids over some VERY rough terrain and that trailer just soaks everything up nicely. It also works great as a running stroller. We drag that thing everywhere. It has been worth every dime, though the initial investment is definitely a little hard to swallow.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> I'd recommend saving yourself some money, grab something used and give it a good once over, just like you do with any equipment. It isn't like people hold on to these things for more than 4ish years.


The flip side of that is that if you buy a quality trailer like a Chariot, you can typically resell it for quite a bit of money if you keep it in good working order. This can help to make up some of the cost of the trailer.

Chris


----------



## cattledog04 (Sep 24, 2008)

wrenchmonkey said:


> Loving the Weehoo I-Go. Not the lightest option out there, but it has a super-simple mounting sytem and tracks well, even off road.


just took ours out for the first time. loved it, tracks awesome, such a cool expierence having my son with me.


----------



## washington_desert_rat (Aug 30, 2010)

Our kids put the grandkids (2 boys, 4 and 2) in separate Chariots for which they also have skis (we x/c ski in the winter a lot). Chariot also makes a double but we have to spend too much time refereeing the fights that way. I'm glad I don't have to pull them but our daughter and her husband don't seem to find it much of an issue.


----------



## canuckjgc (Jun 22, 2007)

Chariot Cougar 2 here and I'll recommend it. The suspension is great and you can set it for the weight of the kid(s) in it. It makes a big difference in comfort for them.


----------



## coloradodad (Nov 4, 2010)

*Weehoo trailer got us going*

We have two weehoo bicycle trailers and ride all the time. They only seat one kid, hence we needed two. We ride mild singletrack, but mostly gravel and paved paths. The kids pedalling actually really makes a difference. kid's haven't melted down yet, even on really long rides for them.


----------



## JD1 (Feb 1, 2011)

CHUM said:


> i tow my munchkin around in a Chariot CX-1...pricey, but worth it if you're gonna use it...
> 
> goes from trailer, to jogger, to hiker, to stroller....you can even pop on skis.....
> 
> ...


I'm not criticizing just asking, do you worry about stuff from the rear wheel getting in his little, junior eyes? I assume these trailers have mesh screens or something, don't they?


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

JD1 said:


> I'm not criticizing just asking, do you worry about stuff from the rear wheel getting in his little, junior eyes? I assume these trailers have mesh screens or something, don't they?


:lol: yes....i noticed after we stopped that my kid suddenly had freckles...

the Chariot does have a mesh screen...so do most trailers....and i use it....


----------

